# OC Raw Frozen?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Minnie: Do post how Bella does on OC Raw. I heard about this raw before and one of the smaller independent pet stores carries it. Luckily, Sunny likes the dehydrated S&C as well as the raw frozen but I would love to hear how you like the OC Raw.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dog Food Advisor gives it 5 stars! OC Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating
Sounds good to me! (Not that I have tasted it


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

kontiki said:


> Dog Food Advisor gives it 5 stars! OC Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating
> Sounds good to me! (Not that I have tasted it


I saw that, too. I would love to hear from people who have tried it though. DFA lists quite a few five star foods (personally, I like Whole Dog Journal dog food reviews more) but every dog is different so I like to see reviews, too.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My dogs love it! I do put a teaspoon of tripe on top. Zoe is a picky eater and she did not take to Nature's variety and got bored with Stella and Chewy. Oc has been successful for about four months now. I rotate between beef, turkey and chicken. Sometimes rabbit. They were not crazy over the lamb. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Minnie: Do post how Bella does on OC Raw. I heard about this raw before and one of the smaller independent pet stores carries it. Luckily, Sunny likes the dehydrated S&C as well as the raw frozen but I would love to hear how you like the OC Raw.


Bella is doing very well on this  I first tried a bag of S&C frozen raw and the texture / smell was off - however the bag was freezer burnt so this could be the reason.

This food causes the "happy dance" at every meal time and seems to agree with her tummy better than the S&C dehydrated. I like that it seems very fresh and made with only human grade ingredients. This bag was chicken planning to try something else next time possibly turkey which would be a similar protein choice hope she likes it just as well


----------

